

Got Experience but no degree. - gdiocarez

I have worked in this company and they just give me books to read. How can I get work remote or online with just 3 years of experience in web application development without degree?
======
jokull
You could try internships. It’s not just startups that are recruiting. May
have an easier time landing an internship doing websites for ad agencies or
such. If you are any good you could land a contract in 1-2 months.

------
rustyf
Do cool stuff, share it, talk about it publically SHOW PEOPLE YOU ARE AWESOME
without having to prove it indirectly with pieces of paper

